# Creating a New Translation



## Brother John (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been wondering if it would be possible to simply raise the money needed, recruit the scholars and elders and than relase the new version straight to the public domain and let it spread. 

Is it possible to use both the TR and the CT texts in translation? 

What would it cost to create a completely new translation of the Scriptures? 

How long would it take?

Is this idea even feasible?


----------



## Edward (Apr 22, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no real need for a new translation.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 22, 2011)

I believe the idea is to come up with a translation in modern English that is public domain, i.e., with no copyright restrictions. Right?


----------



## Brother John (Apr 22, 2011)

Skyler said:


> I believe the idea is to come up with a translation in modern English that is public domain, i.e., with no copyright restrictions. Right?


 
Yes this was my thought. Have a faithful translation in modern English that would be wide open for use by everyone. Right now I use the NASB updated and really like it but it definitely lacks in the resources area.

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




Edward said:


> Why?


 
Why not


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 22, 2011)

A few months back we determined that a translation based on the MT would cost a couple million at least. The scholars are available and willing, but the money is not there.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 22, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> would cost a couple million at least


 
That is more than I was expecting but not undoable.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wanting to start a fund?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 22, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> A few months back we determined that a translation based on the MT would cost a couple million at least. The scholars are available and willing, but the money is not there.


 
I would love to see a new translation based on the MT. Most people are probably unaware that the MT represents the vast majority of biblical texts that we have available and that they agree with one another well over 90% of the time, and yet not a single mainstream version of the bible is translated using these texts. The KJV and NKJV are based on the TR, which is close to the MT, but still different in many places.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just opened Logos today and saw that they have their own translation.

5 Features of the International Standard Version: Now on Pre-Pub | Logos Talk: The Logos Bible Software Blog

Maybe we should contact them to get a true number on how much it costs to create a new translation.

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




Bill The Baptist said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > A few months back we determined that a translation based on the MT would cost a couple million at least. The scholars are available and willing, but the money is not there.
> ...


 
Most people on PB are aware.

I read once where Dr. Maurice Robinson would love to join a MT translation team if someone could gather the funds.


----------



## athanatos (Apr 22, 2011)

Isn't a project like this started? I thought they did a wiki-esque format.


http://osbt.wikispaces.com/

Reminds me... of the Lolcat Bible. But more reverent.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 22, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Most people on PB are aware



I have no doubt that my esteemed PB brethen are aware, I was referring to Christians in general. My apologies.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 22, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Most people on PB are aware
> ...


 
My mistake. I read into your post. 



athanatos said:


> Isn't a project like this started? I thought they did a wiki-esque format



I am not so sure you want just anybody translating.


----------



## athanatos (Apr 22, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I am not so sure you want just anybody translating.



True, but if you made it so editing was members-only access with certain conditions that had to be met, and a revision history like WikiPedia has....


----------



## Skyler (Apr 22, 2011)

athanatos said:


> True, but if you made it so editing was members-only access with certain conditions that had to be met, and a revision history like WikiPedia has....



A more controlled, deliberated approach to translation would seem better in my humble opinion. I'm sure the wiki model could be adapted to those criterion, but I'm not sure it would provide any significant benefits.


----------



## athanatos (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya know, I am not sure what criterion you could set that was not arbitrary or difficult to verify: like proof of a masters in divinity, or a copy of transcripts, or something of that sort.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 22, 2011)

A couple of issues:

1. While it'd be highly desirable to have a translation that can be freely used and reprinted without royalty issues, there's still a need for copyright protection. Not to protect the right to profit. But to protect the translation from being co-opted by heretics. Having put that much work into it, you want to make sure others don't come along and make changes to your text which they then pass off as being your work. And copyright protection is meaningless without a legal team to enforce it. That's one reason why the publishing houses, rahter than churches, are now in the translation business. They have the means and experience to protect a translation from being messed with.

2. The other thing the publishing houses have is marketing expertise. The fact is, there are many small-time Bible translations that began with noble purposes but have never caught on. So whatever effort you come up with would have to have some noteriety backing it up. If not a publishing house, then a large coalition of churches or influential Christian leaders who will endorse the finished product. One problem is: can you get such leaders/churches to agree on how to go about the project and to endorse it once it's done even though they don't know yet how it'll turn out?

These are some reasons the publishing houses control the translation game right now. And despite the problems with that, there are also difficulties with other methods.


----------

